# Whats up!



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome john, there seem to be quite a few car enthusists here so im sure you'll fit in , i skate also.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/off-topic-general-discussion/3637-whats-your-daily-driver-41.html


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

hey jon. I'm in MD but get up to the springs a few times this season. cool mountain.


----------

